# Jackplate on a Biscayne



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just put it on there you'll love it for what your doing. If your worried about weight get the small one but make sure you can go up 5-6 inches or its not worth it. I have a Bob's on mine and it's been working since "97
Let us know,how it works out


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you even think about a jacker for that Biscayne talk to the folks that build them and listen to what they recommend.... I was on a Marquesa a few months back with a jackplate and I thought that plate ruined the skiff for poling purposes.... It was used to set a big motor far enough back that every time I went to set the pole I was hitting the motor.... Setting the motor back also changes the balance point on a small skiff - and may actually make it draft deeper as a result (you float the shallowest when your rig is perfectly level - not with your stern sitting low because you've moved your motor weight to the rear...).

Yes, there are places like Texas where you need a jackplate but think long and hard before adding one if you don't have to (just my opinion...). Anytime I'm in shallow areas and need to motor along I simply raise my motor to where it's just barely still able to pick up water and we putt, putt along back out into deeper waters -not mudding at all so we're not harming the bottom...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Depends where you fish. My example. Where I there are a few bars I must cross and a shallow area called slippery creek. Few times a year we get the extreme low tides and is needed. There is another reason. That 4 to 6 inches of motor height could mean hitting or missing a lost crab trap which we have many. I think it is worth the trade off for a little increase in poling draft.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I wouldn't put one on the boat. Just trim up and put put out like stated above.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well if I had any sense, and many on here wonder too, I should have jacked my motor up while riding out in the dark to chase Tarpon. Instead I hit Dog Island reef doing about 30. I am going to have my prop ground by the prop. Maker to fix that little tear I put in it


----------



## robert singal (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies guys...really appreciated. I bought the skiff to pole....if it takes tilting the engine throught the idle zones, so be it. I kinda like the clean lines, and as always, everything is a trade off. Not sure with the 'Zuke 90 I have the clearance anyway. I will get some more time under my belt running her first....super responsive on the tabs, she is a real treat.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I put a jackplate on for the exact same reason. My only complaint is that I didn't do it sooner. That biscayne loves to squat and plow when trimmed up idling, especially with a 90, so you will benefit any time that you can lift up instead of trim out, especially when the water is low. Not sure how the V hull will behave as far as using it to get up in shallower water, but I'm sure you will pull a couple extra MPH out of the boat with it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a microjacker on a guide and it poles just fine. It weighs 23 lbs. Thing doesnt squat at all.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

robert singal said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys...really appreciated. I bought the skiff to pole....if it takes tilting the engine throught the idle zones, so be it. I kinda like the clean lines, and as always, everything is a trade off. Not sure with the 'Zuke 90 I have the clearance anyway. I will get some more time under my belt running her first....super responsive on the tabs, she is a real treat.


I just idled out of the zones in my Biscayne (also with a zuke 90) last week. Just nice and easy, and had my clients sitting on the front. Never had any issues.


----------

